

Announcing the F# 3.1 Compiler/Library Code Drop - stevecooperorg
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/fsharpteam/archive/2013/11/28/announcing-the-f-3-1-compiler-library-code-drop-from-the-visual-f-tools-team-at-microsoft.aspx

======
CraigJPerry
On Linux making a standalone binary is surprisingly easy:

    
    
        $ fsharpc file.fs  # can run the generated file.exe via mono at this point
        $ mkbundle --static file.exe -o file
    

Now ./file is a statically compiled binary. Easy deployment.

~~~
tbirdz
I was interested in the language, but was put off by the .NET connection for
using on linux. Is F# running on mono on linux comparable, performance-wise,
with the windows stack?

~~~
MichaelGG
Mono is generally slower, with a few exceptions. It's not "slow" though -
maybe half the performance of the CLR? I'm not sure where it stands after v3,
which includes a proper GC. Mono also has an LLVM option which increases
startup times, but provides a ~30% bonus at runtime.

~~~
bunderbunder
One of the possible exceptions is number crunching. .NET has no equivalent to
Mono.SIMD, so for numerical tasks it's conceivable that code written for Mono
could end up being far faster.

Depending on what you're doing, the performance difference might not matter in
practice. Mono's (historically, at least) done worse with super OO-y code
because of its poorer GC performance, but oftentimes that kind of code also
ends up appearing in applications where overall performance is dominated by
I/O and CPU efficiency ends up being negligible.

------
tikhonj
I rather like the idea of "functional first" as a paradigm. It underscores the
crucial fact that all the common functional languages (even Haskell) are
multiparadigm; they just default to functional programming instead of
defaulting to imperative programming the way other "multiparadigm"languages
do.

------
profquail
* Mac OS X: F# ships as part of the Mono distribution.

* Linux: [http://fsharp.org/use/linux/](http://fsharp.org/use/linux/)

* FreeBSD: [http://fsharp.org/use/freebsd/](http://fsharp.org/use/freebsd/)

------
gaze
Grrr. Why won't Microsoft open the CLR? It's so fast and has such amazing
codegen! I don't want performance to degrade moving from Windows to some
platform that requires I run mono!

~~~
dragonwriter
> Why won't Microsoft open the CLR? It's so fast and has such amazing codegen!

Watch how you are about to answer your own question.

> I don't want performance to degrade moving from Windows to some platform
> that requires I run mono!

Yes, but Microsoft, who sells Windows licenses, _does_ want performance to
degrade when you move from Windows to some other platform.

------
jzelinskie
I watched a video the other night of a demo of F# and was pretty impressed
with some of the dev tools: especially IntelliSense on APIs and being able to
provide an example URL to generate classes for incoming JSON.

